# Shimano ultegra Di2 6870 user's manual?



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Just purchased a bike with ultegra di2, 6870. no user's manual. went to Shimano's site, and the only manual I can find is for Dura-Ace 7970. I assume the ultegra will function the same as far as set-up, etc?
If not, can someone give me a run down on the differences, so I don't try to go by the 7970 manual and waste time trying to set it up? I haven't actually assembled the bike yet, wanted to read through the manual before I did since I have never even tried a Di2 bike.

Thanks.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/dm/DM-UL0001-00-ENG.pdf 

Click it


----------



## J.R. (Sep 14, 2009)

complete install & use manual:
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...raDi2/6770Di2_DM_EN_v1_m56577569830770172.pdf


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

ok, when I clicked on that on shimano's site, it said 404 not found. but I click your link and it opens right up.

Thanks!


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for the link, JSWhaler linked me to the 6870 doc.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

No prob. Enjoy


----------

